# Looking to get my first bow...advice?



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

So I've been thinking about it for awhile now and I think I'm finally going to join the bowhunting world. Problem is, I have no idea where to start. I'm looking at getting one of the ready to shoot kits, but I need to get to an archery range to figure out all of my measurements and whatnot. The packages I've seen so far are either bear, pse, or diamond. Anyone have any other preferences or information on a good starter bow? Thanks! 

My budget is preferably no more than 600 dollars..

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

You should be able to find a nice kit bow in that price range. Mission archery also has ready to shoot kits too that are nice. Go to a shop and shoot a few before you make your decision. Have fun.


----------



## fowlwaters (Jun 14, 2006)

Go to a archery shop they may be able to set you up in something better then the box stores can. Take a look at Mission bows they are owned by Matthews.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

fowlwaters said:


> go to a archery shop they may be able to set you up in something better then the box stores can. Take a look at mission bows they are owned by matthews.


x10000000000


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> x10000000000


Mission bows are great bows without paying top dollar...especially if you are just starting out...

the best thing to do, is what was posted up top....get to a shop, get measured out and then start trying everything and see what feels/fits you just right...they are all different....kind of like buying a kayak.


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright cool. Thanks for the help everyone! I'll start doing a little research on mission and see what I can find. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Go to an archery shop and get advice. You will be time and money ahead with professional help and if you support the store they will be willing to help you with any questions, service, set up, etc. I hate the box stores underselling local shops pushing them out of business and hurting the sport and industry overall. I dont blame a shop at all that wont help someone who refuses to buy from them.


----------



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Hoyt Charger*

I recently purchased a new Hoyt Charger and am very happy with it. I spent about 850 for the whole set up and went back and bought my father one too.


----------



## Bryn0727 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mathews 100% they're semi expensive but if you find a good deal take it


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright. I've never heard anything bad about mathews, but I'm not too sure I want to spend that much. Any archery shops yall reccom

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

http://missionarchery.com/product/riot/
http://missionarchery.com/product/craze/
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/martin-bengal-pro-compound-bow.html


----------



## jmaness30 (Feb 10, 2013)

*Archery Shops*

Triple Edge in Dayton they seem to be real knowledgeable, and reasonable on price.


----------



## Bryn0727 (Jan 28, 2013)

Here's two pretty good deals just on 2cool I have the switchback and love it I would without a doubt give $600 for it


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

I'll have to go get measured before I look at buying used. I have no idea what my measurements are. If it helps at all for getting a ball park figure I'm between 6'1-6'2...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

29ish would be my guess. Really varies though. I have a friend that is 6'1" and has a 31" draw. I'm 5'8" and have a 27 1/2.


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Alright cool. Thanks for your help devil.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## forgot how to fish (Aug 8, 2010)

If 600 will get you the bow and nothing but bow be prepared to spend another 200 for all the additional gear. Sights aren't cheap. Arrows, lighted knocks, broad heads and release. 
Hope your are a patient man. It take time to sit in the right area. 
Good luck sir. :clover:


----------



## CGKing (Aug 13, 2012)

The patience part was the reason I had never wanted to try it previously. But now, I think I would enjoy it. The thrill of the hunt, sitting in the woods and just taking it all in I feel would be worth it now. And I'm ready for the challenge. Also it gives more opportunity to be in the woods as the season starts early and runs late.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

You will hear tons of different advice, may even start an arugument lol. My advice would be to go to a good bow shop. Ask your qestions and shoot some bows. Find the style that is comfortable to you. Take your time and shoot a bunch. Those guys in the shop will set you up right. Someone mentioned Dayton shop. Thats the shop I use and those guys will treat you right. 

Edit: I went back and read everyones else's comments. Seems we are all on the same page.


----------

